# Halfords 3 for 2 on all Turtle wax products



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,just got an email from Halfords,they're doing 3 for 2 on all Turtle Wax Car Cleaning products this weekend,if anybody's interested. :thumb:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._383d4483%3E%7Bav_ea316dbd%7D&channel=desktop

Mike


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

are turtlewax products any good???


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only ever used the Ice wheel cleaner,it was fine. Heard good things about the rest of the Ice range tho 
Mike


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

They had a turtle wax qd for a quid when I last looked on the site


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

ICE Shampoo £1 a bottle and 3 for 2


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Turtle wax ice shampoo is currently on offer at £1 reduced from £7.99.

With the 3 for 2 offer I picked up 3 bottles for £2. If its not that good I can always run it through the foam lance for a pre wash.


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Turtle wax ice shampoo is currently on offer at £1 reduced from £7.99.
> 
> With the 3 for 2 offer I picked up 3 bottles for £2. If its not that good I can always run it through the foam lance for a pre wash.


I put it in my basket but no stock at my local store


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheers the info guy just ordered 9 bottles !! Good for back ups


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Website saying 3 for 2 on Autoglym as well now :thumb:
Mike


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Just reserved 3 ICE shampoo for £2 - worth a go at that price:thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine arrived today! 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...01&langId=-1&productId=844119&catalogId=10151

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_556697_langId_-1_categoryId_165651

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241321_langId_-1_categoryId_165682

Hopefully I will test them out tomorrow, I doubt that I will be disappointed.

I will pop down to my local Halfords tomorrow and see if they have any Zipwax still on offer and some foam applicator pads. :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

It was also on Demon Shine and Carplan stuff.

I already picked up 3 of the Demon shine snow foam to try as my pressure washer has died. Just reserved 3 of the Ice shampoo at that price, bargain


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

jenks said:


> It was also on Demon Shine and Carplan stuff.
> 
> I already picked up 3 of the Demon shine snow foam to try as my pressure washer has died. Just reserved 3 of the Ice shampoo at that price, bargain


I never saw that, email header just said TW stuff.....just reserved 3 of the Ice shampoo as well....be rude not to at that price lol.
Is that the demon wash hose attachment? Haven't tried it but the foam itself is good in my AB Lance.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

The shampoo is great stuff! Got about 20 bottles a few years ago, when home and bargains were doing it.


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Reserved three from the Thurrock Lakeside store. Got a call to say only one left which i didnt bother with. Just got a call to say they have found more stock so put mine aside. So if you want some they appear to have a few


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

After reading up on this stuff here, I kinda wish I'd got more than just the 3 now lol

Mike


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I got some and tried it out today, simply brilliant. Will be certainly getting it again! :thumb:


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

nice one, just reserved 6 bottles of ice shampoo to collect tomorrow.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

If this is how amazing screw fix's muc off £2 shampoo was, then ill pass.


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Excellent heads up...thanks. Happy days...cleaned out the local...9 bottles for £6. Are they mad or what !! Should have cost me £72 instead of £6 :lol:

Going back tomorrow to another nearby one to clean that too . 

When the price is so good, it doesn't really matter if its any good or not :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

crosscyl said:


> Excellent heads up...thanks. Happy days...cleaned out the local...9 bottles for £6. Are they mad or what !! Should have cost me £72 instead of £6 :lol:
> 
> Going back tomorrow to another nearby one to clean that too .
> 
> When the price is so good, it doesn't really matter if its any good or not :lol:


Kepe your eyes out, alot of changes going on currently, alot of stuff is going clearance/silly prices!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

mike41 said:


> I never saw that, email header just said TW stuff.....just reserved 3 of the Ice shampoo as well....be rude not to at that price lol.
> Is that the demon wash hose attachment? Haven't tried it but the foam itself is good in my AB Lance.:thumb:
> Mike


Yes mate, hose attachment one.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like I'll be popping in to halfods next week got £50 free vouchers to spend keep getting them from a credit card promotion they was doing a few years ago!


Brian


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284756

^^^ well that's it, I'll definitely be stocking up on it now and clearing out the remaining local ones. Thank you OP and Halfords .


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Halfords Enfield have stock


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Excellent...always loved a bargain...this tops it !


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks lads,

Pre-Ordered x10 ICE Shampoo at my next local 25miles away :lol: Well I am going for a Sunday drive tomorrow so might as well go in the direction of Halfords


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Just bought mine thanks for sharing, I say bought but I have to collect this morning


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Just picked mine up from Thurrock. Still plenty in stock. Thanks mate for the heads up


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

9 from the Worksop store this morning cheers for the heads up.


----------



## TTrev (Aug 29, 2013)

just managed to reserve 6 ... chuffed as Im out of shampoo 

cheers


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Picked up another 3 to add to my haul of 9 from the other day. Just about to ready to calm down on this one now... Though not totally ruling out another clear out job at another localish store.


----------



## GavinT (Mar 26, 2008)

Can't find any in Essex


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

picked my 6 bottles up just now.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Another one 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_166461_langId_-1_categoryId_266853?_$ja=kw:skimlinks_phg|tsid:40392&cm_mmc=Affiliates-_-PerformanceHorizon-_-skimlinks_phg-_-TopLink


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

GavinT said:


> Can't find any in Essex


Thurrock lakeside did have plenty?


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

well just washed the car with it, and i think its a good shampoo, although only ever used a couple of shampoo's over the years, being megs gold class and ag shampoo and conditioner, i think its alot better then the ag shampoo, and maybe abit better then megs.
it removes dirst with ease, its very slick, smells quite nice, and theres no white spots left either, leaves a lovely shine and best of all LSP safe. its certainly worth a £1 a bottle.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Got the last one in Cardiff.


----------



## kieron_67 (Jul 8, 2013)

none in stock anywhere near me


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Used mine today was nice to dry and foamed well. Best £1 spent in a long time


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

When does the offer end?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

When they are sold out.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that some of the bottles the liquid appears to be yellow ?

2 out of my 10 are kinda yellowy, Old stock maybe.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Has anyone noticed that some of the bottles the liquid appears to be yellow ?
> 
> 2 out of my 10 are kinda yellowy, Old stock maybe.


Serves you right for rinsing the store out and not leaving any for others


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

The yellow one is the older version. Some of clear (correct) ones have a sticker saying 'NEW' on them. I left the sole remaining on the shelf...a yellow one .


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

clubber01 said:


> Serves you right for rinsing the store out and not leaving any for others


I go through car shampoo like anything with 8 cars :lol:

BTW i left x2 yellow ones...


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

I'm addicted, I'll be out tomorrow morning to grab more :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Take the RESERVE ONLINE feature with halfords with a pinch of salt i reserved 3 things in 3 different stores and despite a txt saying yep reserved when i got there O SORRY WE tried to call you ( which they didnt ) we dont have your goods..Pathetic


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

crosscyl said:


> I'm addicted, I'll be out tomorrow morning to grab more :lol:


Same here, I'll be keeping an eye out more often at halfords from now on :thumb:


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

I turned up at a store showing they had 9 available. Pathetic assistant could not find them in their standard location. I was about to leave disappointed and confused. She then asked her manager who pointed out to her that they are all situated in their alternative location...the one where there is a table type display in halfords !! Found them there and cleared the lot .


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

thats mad, i reserved mine yesterday, got the texts and that, and when i got there, my bottles was actually behind the counter.


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

robtech said:


> Take the RESERVE ONLINE feature with halfords with a pinch of salt i reserved 3 things in 3 different stores and despite a txt saying yep reserved when i got there O SORRY WE tried to call you ( which they didnt ) we dont have your goods..Pathetic


Same happened to me, second time with Halfords, reservation service is awful!


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

6 bottles of TW Ice shampoo ordered and will pick it up later :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robtech said:


> Take the RESERVE ONLINE feature with halfords with a pinch of salt i reserved 3 things in 3 different stores and despite a txt saying yep reserved when i got there O SORRY WE tried to call you ( which they didnt ) we dont have your goods..Pathetic


I have experienced this too.

They were selling GE Xenon headlights at half price. £55 from £110 each.

Reserved a pair at a store 20 miles away. Then phoned to make sure I knew what I ordered and said they were put aside. 30 mins later they phoned again to say they only had one.

Reserved a pair at another store 30 miles in the other direction. Got the confirmation that the order had been processed.

Drove through to collect them and they only had one too.

He wouldn't sell me it either. Apparently they have to fit them as they are 20, 000 volts and so dangerous.

A bit of a shambles.


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

^ that's pretty bad...I'd go mad !

Helps I suppose that near me there must be over 50 Halfords in and around London so if they put their foot in it in one, I could just go to another...out of the many.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Got a mix of old and new.
Might just mix em all in a 3L bottle.
Btw, this stuff is great to snowfoam yr conservatory!
20% with 70% water


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

I have a nilfisk c110 with the ''foam bottle'' that comes with it. I'm wondering how it'll turn out if I drop some of this shampoo into it ! Don't really want to splash £40 on a proper snow foam gear...just yet.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

crosscyl said:


> I have a nilfisk c110 with the ''foam bottle'' that comes with it. I'm wondering how it'll turn out if I drop some of this shampoo into it ! Don't really want to splash £40 on a proper snow foam gear...just yet.


It won't be anywhere near as good as a Snowfoam lance. I tried mine with TW Big Orange and had to put it neat in the bottle to get anywhere near a decent result and ended up using loads. Dont know if a hand pump sprayer would be a better option?

Mike


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Give it a go with a 50/50 mix
It'll be more of a froth than a foam.


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

^ no harm I suppose when it's 67p per 500ml .


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

EXACTLY! 
The Window cleaner charges me a fiver just to do the conservatory, so it's a no brainer!!!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Picked up 6 bottles to try out!


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Ahh that's better...I'm done....for now :lol:

Cleared out the stock...all 9 bottles at Hendon this morning. 

Cleared out all 3 available at Friern Barnet yesterday.

Cleared all available 9 at Dagenham Saturday.

For those still hunting...Wembley have at least 9 on the shelf....I was tempted !!...but I feel my haul is looking pretty healthy so time to calm down .


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

crosscyl said:


> Ahh that's better...I'm done....for now :lol:
> 
> Cleared out the stock...all 9 bottles at Hendon this morning.
> 
> ...


greedy bugger.:lol:


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

^ :lol:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Washed the Elite today and its good stuff really bubbles up nicely and as it says on the bottle doesn't leave many water spots especially handy on a waxed car.

14.5L bucket 5 cap full's and mixed with hot/warm water then with cold hose water, Lambs wool mitt and scrub away. :lol:


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

By the way...cap full meaning the main bigger cap / cover or the smaller threaded cap ?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

crosscyl said:


> By the way...cap full meaning the main bigger cap / cover or the smaller threaded cap ?


Doubt it means that cap, It's huge  

EDIT: Then again what's the point of that cap if not for measuring...


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Yeah i though so too but thought worth checking here for opinions .


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I used the smaller cap two caps full and it was brilliant


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

yeh same here did two of the screw cap fulls to 5 litres.


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I picked up 3 bottles today from the Watford store - £2. Thanks for the heads up on this deal OP, should last me for a good while!


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

I reserved 3 bottles online at my local Halfords - according to the website they had them in stock.

They rang me 5 minutes later to say they did not have them but he would give me "a better product for the same price". 

Just been to collect them and they gave me 3 x 500ml Auto Glym Shampoo. It's my favourite tipple, so quite happy with that


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

keiron99 said:


> I reserved 3 bottles online at my local Halfords - according to the website they had them in stock.
> 
> They rang me 5 minutes later to say they did not have them but he would give me "a better product for the same price".
> 
> Just been to collect them and they gave me 3 x 500ml Auto Glym Shampoo. It's my favourite tipple, so quite happy with that


Nice result:thumb: I've picked up 9. £72 worth for £6:lol:

Found a couple of yellowish ones in mine, may just do a 50/50 mix with the cler stuff:thumb:


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

So clearly when i was raiding, I obviously wasn't looking carefully to see what exactly i was picking up :lol:

After checking the haul carefully i noticed that I have 3 different products !!

I've got about 12 bottles of the ones with the ''New'' label and called ''car wash''. Have around 6 bottles of the bottles with ''car shampoo'' and then I have one odd bottle of ''synthetic liquid wax''.

Have a look at your stock pile guys and see which ones do you have !? The bottles look too similar and no wonder I didn't spot the difference as I was stock piling :lol:

Well this picture below clearly shows the variations in my stock...


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

*Accurate n Helpful halfords...*

Well isnt their stock checking and update process good :wall:

Checked on line, local had 9... got there had '0', asked and staff said they must have all gone... 2 days later according to the website they still have at least 9 (good update by staff... :tumbleweed: )

Went to next store showing at least 9, well at least they had 3, which are now in my possesion.

Makes you wonder if the stores which apparently dont have stock on the website do 

S


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

And the different versions under one label is probably not helping either.

Found a review on amazon shedding some light on the variations.....

-----
There's no such product as Turtle Wax ICE Car Wash - Rapid Dry Shampoo. Two seperate products have been confused and combined into this one listing. The two products are Turtle Wax ICE Liquid Car Wash and Turtle Wax ICE Synthetic Rapid Dying Shampoo. They are actually quite different with the Rapid Drying Shampoo being exactly that - the water just fly's off the surface not so with the Liquid Car Wash which still leaves a lot of water on the surface. It does creates MUCH more foam though which lets the sponge glide more easily over the car which i liked. Both good products and if you don't want to have to dry the WHOLE car with a chamois or such like then Synthetic Rapid Drying Shampoo is for YOU.
-----


----------



## jendy (Sep 8, 2013)

Halfords in Yate have a few bottles left....just got my 3 for £2....Perfect for the snow lance

Thanks for the 'heads up' guys 

Andy


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Has everyone got bottles with car shampoo written on ?! ... any with bottles with 'car wash' on it as in the picture I posted above ? They look so similar don't they !!

And here's what age can do to the contents of the bottle with 'car shampoo' on it...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4259631&postcount=45
.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

there must be a reason why they're getting rid of these for probably less than cost price. Has anyone stopped and had a think why they're getting rid? are they any good?


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

crosscyl said:


> Has everyone got bottles with car shampoo written on ?! ... any with bottles with 'car wash' on it as in the picture I posted above ? They look so similar don't they !!
> 
> And here's what age can do to the contents of the bottle with 'car shampoo' on it...
> 
> ...


i thought the yellowing he mentioned was just his personal opinion about it coloiuring with age.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

TigerUK said:


> there must be a reason why they're getting rid of these for probably less than cost price. Has anyone stopped and had a think why they're getting rid? are they any good?


yes its really good stuff, works excellently. im guessing there getting rid as no one is buying it maybe. as its that dreaded turtle wax brand?
only got to look on here, soon as turtle wax is mentioned, people are turrning there noses away from it.lol


----------



## Santaslonecruze (Feb 11, 2013)

Checked Halfords cribs causeway, Bristol earlier.....£3.99 IIRC!!


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

^^ that's the shelf price...take it to the till and its priced down to £1.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

alan1971 said:


> yes its really good stuff, works excellently. im guessing there getting rid as no one is buying it maybe. as its that dreaded turtle wax brand?
> only got to look on here, soon as turtle wax is mentioned, people are turrning there noses away from it.lol


What's so wrong with TW? I have used them for years and have never been disappointed.


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

^ Brand snobbery i suppose :lol:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

:lol:

I haven't tried many other brands tbh, the market is flooded with different products.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Chrisr1806 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I haven't tried many other brands tbh, the market is flooded with different products.


detailing products are a really competitive market, surprised there are small players still trying to break in. I have several web retail businesses and have considered selling detailing products and developing some of my own, but there are so many players in this market and many established brands it would take a lot of money to break in.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Chrisr1806 said:


> What's so wrong with TW? I have used them for years and have never been disappointed.


did'nt say there was anything wrong with turtle wax.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My father in law just gave me a bottle of ice shampoo he had in his shed well impressed tbh , and he also gave me turtlewax ice paste polish (which is infact wax) and that's really good as well .


----------



## kieron_67 (Jul 8, 2013)

Managed to find a store that had some on stock near my misses parents so just picked up 9 bottles. See if it's as good as people say.

Also noticed on the site the soft top window cleaner is on offer at £1 too

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_213769_langId_-1_categoryId_266853

Suggests it can be used on glass and perspex etc.


----------



## ibleed (Sep 19, 2010)

You're all a bunch of greedy f<*kers.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

ibleed said:


> You're all a bunch of greedy f<*kers.


No - we are motivated shoppers who know a good deal when we see one. It's the free market in action, a truly beautiful thing!

If you have a problem with that, move quicker next time there's a deal on


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ibleed said:


> You're all a bunch of greedy f<*kers.


What a comment :wall:


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Great comment for a month old thread.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

essexjoe85 said:


> Great comment for a month old thread.


ibleed is clearly a troll - only 3 posts, and two of those were posts *****ing about people buying up special offers - spaced three years apart!


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

How random/sad to just post that every year or two?


----------

